# Pops and bangs when turning the engine on slowly fading TTS



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Used to do some very fast when turning the engine on but throughout the time they slowly faded away, anyone knows why? I am also suspecting some turbo boost leak somewhere (haven't replaced the factory rubber tubes and expecting that the stage might've ripped them off a little bit as I drive quite fast)


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Idk maybe because you've added a bunch of junk to your engine bay that it was never designed for and now it's causing problems?


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

Problem solved.
Had to change the spark plugs. No leaks at all, car is performing perfectly.



macaddict111 said:


> you've added a bunch of junk to your engine bay


What do you mean? I am running a Stage 1 to be on the same level (actually faster, 3.9 0-100 on Dragy&P-Box) as the TTS coupe while still feeling the wind blowing into my ears. I was going to buy the Coupe just for the little weight difference and better 0-100, then I found Revo and am so happy that I ended up with a Roadster (never non-cabrio again) instead of a car with 2 seats and another 2 where I can stick just my little cats.


macaddict111 said:


> that it was never designed for


Important is that it fits. Not even your mirrors were designed for the TT, they're for the R8.



Mark Pred said:


> Can anyone please translate the OP's comments into English


I think we are here to share our knowledge and passion about the TT and not for learning english. I am no englishman and if you don't understand my **posts** (because that was a post, not a comment) just refrain from *commenting*. I have a hard time believing that you actually can't understand that post even if it's bad english.



MarksBlackTT said:


> +1 My sentiments too


+1 stands for +1 useless post towards my post count, I guess?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, post a garbage question and then get mad at everyone for answering, that's a great way to do it.

TT mirrors were designed for the A3.


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> post a garbage question


Define garbage question. I've just put my problem here hoping someone else has gone through it and would provide a solution.


macaddict111 said:


> get mad at everyone for answering


Where are the answers? I can't see them.


macaddict111 said:


> TT mirrors were designed for the A3.


Source?


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Can you post a small video what sound it makes? I really want this on mine. Are you catless or downpipes? I've been eyeing my self towards TTRS/RS3 because they pop on startup (warm).


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

danielvolt said:


> Can you post a small video what sound it makes? I really want this on mine. Are you catless or downpipes? I've been eyeing my self towards TTRS/RS3 because they pop on startup (warm).


It is not that loud as you may think unless you're right behind the car.
I didn't do any mods, it's like this from the factory, just like the pops and bangs on gear shift or throttle lift.
Planning to decat it soon, I've heard a TT 230hp running Stage 2 catless and the pops and bangs are atleast 5 times louder than mine on both startup, gear shift and throttle lift while the engine sound is just amazing and surprisingly it doesn't sound like a broken car as many decatted cars do. Full control on pops and bangs is also amazing, put gearbox in D there are no pops, put it in S and becomes a monster thanks to the exhaust valves.
TTRS is obviously a better car for sound, mods and power and for some reason just sounds way better than the RS3 which has the same engine, but don't expect any of these cars to be loud without modding because that's not going to happen.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Would still looove to see a video how it sounds! My previous TTS didn't do the pops on startup, not even in warm. (I sold it and bought the 230hp TT, for almost half price).

Thing is, between Stage 2 and Stage 3 the price difference isn't really that different. REVO and other tuners ask too much for a simple tuning file and a TCU tune. TTE turbo costs around 1700 euro and a simple intercooler + airbox gets you to around 2.5k with just 750 (you can also do it cheaper but be-aware; low cost tunes are not as high quality as REVO or APR or IE.) for software and ur out almost 3k for 500hp instead of 2k+ for stage 2 (and a bump of 70hp, 370hp. or 330hp for 230hp CHHC TT's).


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'll make a video soon.


> between Stage 2 and Stage 3 the price difference isn't really that different


For Stage 2 you need an uprated intercooler, a downpipe and an intake but for your peace of mind they also recommend uprated suspension, brakes and engine mounts.
It is up to you which intercooler, downpipe and intake to buy, they don't force you to buy their products, you can go with APR Downpipe, REVO Intercooler, Racingline Intake and so on.
And the price difference yes, it's VERY BIG.


> REVO and other tuners ask too much for a simple tuning file and a TCU tune


Agreed. But, if you want to have a premium map which has been tested and they offer warranty for, you got the pay the extra and that's understandable. If you want to cheap out just go to a local custom tuner around you but I'd not trust them at all. The remaps from REVO, APR, Unitronic and so on also have a lot of features which are important, such as limited boost till OIL temp. is above 70c, dynamic launch control and a lot more.
Also, keep in mind that REVO offers a upgrade program, if you have Stage 1 ECU and TCU and want to go to Stage 2, your price will be discounted by 70% for the remap, same for Stage 2 to Stage 3. Pretty convenient, isn't it?


> TTE turbo costs around 1700 euro and a simple intercooler + airbox gets you to around 2.5k


Forge Intercooler is around 700 euros, REVO Intercooler is 779 euros, APR Intercooler is 800 euros.
REVO Full Carbon Fiber Air Intake - 826 euros, APR Air Intake is around 400 euros, Racingline R600 Intake is around 400 euros.
ECU and TCU files are discounted by 70% as I said previously so you also save on these files a lot.
TTE Turbo does indeed cost 1800 euros but that's not what people usually go for. 


> and ur out almost 3k for 500hp instead of 2k+ for stage 2 (and a bump of 70hp, 370hp. or 330hp for 230hp CHHC TT's).


I don't understand what you want to say exactly, but you're not out of 3K for 500HP (Stage 3) you're out of MUCH more, the turbo upgrade alone costs around 4000 euro from REVO, the TTE Turbo you mentioned previously is indeed a lot cheaper but I am pretty sure TTE's turbo doesn't match REVO's quality at all.
Leaving alone the astronomical labour costs which should be over 1K euros alone, you also need:
High pressure fuel pump - 400 euros REVO, 500 euros APR
Low pressure fuel pump - 400 euros REVO
Big brakes - around 2.5k
Uprated suspension - a lot of money
And for my peace of mind I'd also forge the pistons
+ labour costs + ECU TCU remap cost.


> (and a bump of 70hp, 370hp. or 330hp for 230hp CHHC TT's)


For TTS, Stage 1 is ~370BHP - 488NM, Stage 2 is ~400BHP - ~550NM, Stage 3 is ~500HP, 600NM.
Given the small difference between Stage 1 and Stage 2 you only go Stage 2 to be ready for Stage 3 (the sound and engine responsiveness difference might be quite big, though).
Stage 3 will be on my list after upgrading to Stage 2. I will wait for the turbo to start falling and then I'll just send it for upgrade. (You can send them a broken turbo, they don't need a functional one as they're however changing everything inside)


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

Emanuel29 said:


> I'll make a video soon.
> 
> 
> > between Stage 2 and Stage 3 the price difference isn't really that different
> ...


TTE is one of the most used hybrid turbos on the MQB platform, though.

You can go a way cheaper route. REVO/APR is very expensive, but tested well. I spent around 3.5k (without tune) for my Stage 3 conversion (done install my self, tuned by MTR), CTS AWD Downpipe + Intercooler, DAZA ignition coils, Autotech HPFP, Stock Airbox with upgraded pipe, Autotech HPFP, and hybrid TTE535 + muffler delete).


----------

